# DJSmith's Simple fat loss log



## DJSMITH (Nov 7, 2015)

22 yrs old
Male
5'10"
210lbs as of 10/7/15
Unknown BF % ~20%
Previously 400lbs in 2011
~1yr lifting exp. 
Goal: dial in my diet and macros
No DNP, no AAS, no PH, Ect. Was going to use DNP but after my lack in discipline with my diet was called out I have chosen to not use DNP for now.
BMR: ~1950: TDEE: ~2900
Daily cal. Goal: ~2400

Will be posting day 1 log later today. This log is simply to help keep me on track. Criticism is encouraged as I am humble enough to check my ego at the door and listen to men and women far more experienced than myself.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice job, subbing to follow progress.


----------



## snake (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm in. I like a good success story.


----------



## mickems (Nov 7, 2015)

Staying on track is determined by your motivation. Taking criticism from these experienced members is great for learning and motivation. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 7, 2015)

510 - 210 is a good weight for you. Are you planning on getting in the gym & lifting or doing cardio ? 

Lets get a more current weight & some measurements going. Neck, arms, shoulders, chest, waist, legs, calf's so on & so forth.


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 7, 2015)

Will do measurements tonight. I lift 6 days a week, try to do HIIT in-between sets


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 7, 2015)

Stay away from that garbage dnp. U don't need it. You obviously know how to lose weight without it. Shit is dangerous too. Good luck brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2015)

This should be good. I'm in!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 7, 2015)

DJSMITH said:


> Will do measurements tonight. I lift 6 days a week, try to do HIIT in-between sets



6 days a week a too much in my opinion. But better than nothing on that score of it. Post up some more photos of yourself in your swim trunks. If your gunna do this might as well go all out.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 7, 2015)

I agree 6 days is alot. I used to do it but since I've cut down to 3 or 4 days a week I've never had better results. Rest is important.


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 8, 2015)

Will post pics. Had to travel today so I'm on my mobile. Still gotta go pump iron. Idk I've read about DNP for a year now I think I can use it safely but gotta earn it.

Really think 6 too much? I work a desk job most of the time, don't do sports, only 22, tons of energy


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 8, 2015)

DJSMITH said:


> Will post pics. Had to travel today so I'm on my mobile. Still gotta go pump iron. Idk I've read about DNP for a year now I think I can use it safely but gotta earn it.
> 
> Really think 6 too much? I work a desk job most of the time, don't do sports, only 22, tons of energy


It really depends on what those 6 workouts actually involve. I know if I did the workouts I'm currently doing 6 days a week I would probably collapse before week 3.


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 8, 2015)

Program I'm on is called shortcut to shred by Jim stoppani if that provides more info. Off the gym, will have food / pics / measure in a few hours


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 8, 2015)

I agree with tool. It depends on what your doing on those 6 days.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 8, 2015)

DJSMITH said:


> Will post pics. Had to travel today so I'm on my mobile. Still gotta go pump iron. Idk I've read about DNP for a year now I think I can use it safely but gotta earn it.
> 
> Really think 6 too much? I work a desk job most of the time, don't do sports, only 22, tons of energy



DNP can be dangerous if you don't research it properly. I've ran it myself as have many others. The trick is research research research and at all costs avoiding the "more is better" mentality. 

Having. Said that I very much respect you doing this on your own without the help of steroids or other compounds. That says something about your dedication and willingness to listen to constructive criticism. I'll be saying my congratulations now as I see nothing but further success in your future. Congrats.


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah Doc pretty much I've concluded that with DNP you don't get any chances, do not take even 1 extra no matter what. Every death is an OD. I think. And Thank you sir.


11/7/15 - 2300 total cal
Chest Day complete with HIIT
Posting Pics soon, Will again in...30 days? Measurements too


----------



## thqmas (Nov 8, 2015)

DJSMITH said:


> Goal: dial in my diet and macros
> *No DNP, no AAS, no PH, Ect. Was going to use DNP but after my lack in discipline with my diet was called out I have chosen to not use DNP for now.*
> BMR: ~1950: TDEE: ~2900
> Daily cal. Goal: ~2400
> ...



You just earned my respect. With that mentality, you are on your way to great things.


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Thqmas. Looking in the mirror last night was the final straw. If I'm not doing literally everything I can do lose fat, I clearly don't want it *that* bad

Tried to upload pics last night but I can only upload really small pics due to file size restrictions. Will re do after breakfast


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 8, 2015)

So, after just 3 days of counting calories and paying attention to macros, it's quite clear that even though I have the ability to eat clean, I can still eat enough to feed a small army. A 1000 cal breakfast, and that was only part of it, was still going to have oats. I also noticed that I need to properly "budget" them. I ended yesterday at 2300 but didn't have dinner. Need to work on that.






Will set a calendar reminder to do pics again in 30 days

208lbs this morning, btw.


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 8, 2015)

As you can see my main problem area is my love handles. Stomach could use some work as well. Didn't bother doing legs, as my legs are actually pretty nice. Wtf right? I guess all those years of carrying around 400lbs made them strong like tree trunks lol. I lost my weight very slowly, so my skin is not that bad, but it's there, you can grab a good chunk.

Also, those red marks are from a hereditary auto immune disease called psoriasis. Mostly cosmetic, can affect the joints.


----------



## Lilo (Nov 8, 2015)

You're going to have a better chance at a nice mid section by working on your legs than by working on your abs.

You want to lose weight... And we know spot reduction is pretty much fiction.... So don't skip legs! One single good squat session is going to help melt the love handles more than few measly ab crunches will.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 8, 2015)

You've lost enough weight. Time to focus on building muscle.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 8, 2015)

I think its a terrible idea to be doing HIIT in between sets even for high level athletes, never mind someone like yourself. 

I'd personally stick to a basic fully body routine 3x week with 1 movement per muscle group - as a beginner you do NOT need any more than this. 
I also recommend starting with LISS cardio to build up your work capacity and, at a later date, you can always up the intensity if you wish. 

Don't make this a harder journey than it needs to be.
Your diet will take care of the fat loss, you don't have to run yourself into the ground


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 8, 2015)

Lilo, I train legs, I just didn't do a pic. I do more squats than crunches.

Zeigler and Zilla,

I'll think about it, but I have to lose these love handles. I am beginning to, quite literally, lose my mind over it. Unhealthy I realize, but I can not help it. while I've only been seriously training ~1 year, I have been in the gym for over 2. I know I know that's not very long, but I have had some good teachers along the way. I'm young, I learn fast, I'm dedicated, I've got energy. I really feel I need a bigger work load than 3 days a week


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 8, 2015)

Intensity is key. Like I said if you tried to do my workouts 6 days a week your body would simply shut down.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 8, 2015)

If 6 days is what u think u need then stick to it. Give us a rundown of what a typical week in the gym looks like for you. As long as you're not taxing the shit out of your cns then go for it.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice work DJ.  With your past success I see nothing but more in your future.  I look forward to following your progress brother.


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Curt

Hopefully not a dumb question Eck but CNS?

This is the program I am following. I always follow it to a T. Don't take a break and dick with my mobile (which is on silent) unless it's important.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jim-stoppani-six-week-shortcut-to-shred-day-1-chest-triceps-abs.html


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh btw 1850 cal for today, might have some tuna and bump it up closer to daily goal


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 9, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> If 6 days is what u think u need then stick to it. Give us a rundown of what a typical week in the gym looks like for you. As long as you're not taxing the shit out of your cns then go for it.




http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jim-stoppani-six-week-shortcut-to-shred.html

I ran the program briefly about a year ago. Wasn't a fan.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2015)

Not a dumb question. It stands for central nervous system.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 9, 2015)

Gosh dang it I need to start reloading the pages before I reply.


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 9, 2015)

Makes sense thanks Ecks.

TS i'd rather you tell me too much info as opposed to not enough so type on bruh


----------



## thqmas (Nov 9, 2015)

By your physique, I think that regarding training, you should focus on the big lifts.

Deadlifts
Squats
Bench Press
Military Press or Push Press
Power Clean

Add auxiliary work if you want. But, I assure you that the first step for you is to get strong.

I think that split routines will have less effect on you in this stage.

Hiit beetween sets had very good effect on me when I was cutting... BUT, I was chemically enhanced ("was" lol) and I do not recommend this kind of training for you, for now.

I'm not saying that you should not do cardio, but after you will get stronger, cardio will have a totally different effect on your body.

Get this in your head: With getting stronger, you can't go wrong. Getting stronger is always beneficial to ANY goal.

A little example on the benefits of getting stronger (and more muscular of course): 
Today, you fear food, food is your enemy. Focus on the big lifts, get strong, and I promise: 2-3 years from now, you'll look at food in a totally different perspective. It will be your new BFF.

lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 9, 2015)

Jason Blaha's beginner 5x5 is actually a decent program IMO. Might give that a gander.


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks TS will check it out.

206lbs this morning

Smaller breakfast to fix issue with eating 1/2 my cals for breakfast.

Only problem with me doing strength training for another 2-3 years is I want this excess BF gone like, 15+ years ago. Still pumping iron obviously but I plan on training until judgement day, may as well get rid of the love handles for my sanity now


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 9, 2015)

Yo my boss gave me this shit. Says he lost a shit load of weight by taking and only eating 500cal. Obv 500cal you'll lose weight, but will this stuff help me with my goal at all?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I think its a terrible idea to be doing HIIT



x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 9, 2015)

Why such a bad idea to be doing HIIT? Just curious


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2015)

DJSMITH said:


> Why such a bad idea to be doing HIIT? Just curious



IMO and my experience and research........HIIT is best used when you are looking to burn that last little amount of fat...when you are pretty much at the end of cutting...you are not at that stage yet, you need to focus on losing the fat you have left as part of the extra skin (if that makes sense) slow cardio burn with weight training is where you should put your efforts right now 

again, you should really hit up dizz and pick his brain...he pretty much did exactly what you are doing


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 9, 2015)

DJSMITH said:


> Why such a bad idea to be doing HIIT? Just curious



To add to Jen's point...

You also said that you were doing HIIT in between sets - this is impossible to do unless your lifting sets are at a very, very low intensity.
Sacrificing intensity in the weight room when dieting = guaranteed muscle loss. 

I don't like repeating myself but again, you are making this MUCH harder than it needs to be. 
Focus on maintaining discipline with your diet, full body workouts 3x week with some LISS to build up your work capacity. That's it.

You said that you were humble enough to listen to people who are more experienced than you - this is where you need to stick to your word


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 9, 2015)

DJSMITH said:


> View attachment 2211
> View attachment 2212
> 
> 
> Yo my boss gave me this shit. Says he lost a shit load of weight by taking and only eating 500cal. Obv 500cal you'll lose weight, but will this stuff help me with my goal at all?



its going to be okay. 

I wouldnt expect much from it, hopfully its not loaded it stims and gives you a cracked out feeling all day.  

Try 1 pill a day, then 2 and just keep it there.  No more is needed, just use it for energy.  


the diet you have now and your workouts will keep the fat melting away.


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Gymrat, don't think I'm going to run it though.

Jenner/Zilla,

I'm going to remove my HIIT, and try and go harder with lifts. I actually hate doing HIIT, it's just that my thought is more work = more fat loss. Thank you for advice. You are not the first person to tell me to do LISS, so think I'm going to start. Rest days only or after lifting too?

207lbs. Ended yesterday at around 2200cal. Still working on measurements, keeping track of an online log is kinda though right now when I'm busy


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 10, 2015)

DJSMITH said:


> Thanks Gymrat, don't think I'm going to run it though.
> 
> Jenner/Zilla,
> 
> ...



I would stick with rest days only for now


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 10, 2015)

^^^ What she said


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 10, 2015)

Kk going to follow advice. I didn't man to sound skeptical or hesitant, I hate HIIT lol, I'm just trying to understand / learn


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 14, 2015)

Still here. 201lbs, still counting cals, resting a little more. Would post more but dealing with personal shit. NA classes


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 19, 2015)

I will be following you up! Nice life history.

Keep it up bro.

Hugs~


----------



## DJSMITH (Nov 20, 2015)

199 lbs.

Been meaning to make this a more in depth log but life has been a bit rough. Should be better soon. Keeping cals around 2200 still, a little less on some days.


----------

